# Central Queensland



## timportas (Jan 31, 2011)

Thought that I would post some pictures of some of the herps I've encountered during field work at a site in central Queensland over the last two years.

1. Varanus panoptes (or gouldii)
2. Carlia sp. 
3. Gehyra dubia
4. Diporiphora bilineata (south of its known range but recorded at this site previously)
5. Cyclorana alboguttata
6. Cyclorana novaehollandiae
7. biting off more than you can chew
8. Litoria caerulea
9. Lerista punctatovittata (?)
10. Varanus tristus
11. Aspidites melanocephalus
12. Strophorus williamsi


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

No2 is not a Cryptoblepharus of any sort. I'm fairly certain its a female Carlia pectoralis


----------



## jordo (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice pics. Agreed Hornet, the skink is a Carlia species.


----------



## Trench (Jan 31, 2011)

I am no good with scientific names can you please relist with their commen names, and what is that monitor doing in a zip lock bag :O


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great photos,however WHY is the little monitor in a zip-up back..I gather it wouldnt get fresh air being in there..The BHP looks like a decent size..The frog eating the finger is awesome..


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 31, 2011)

The first Varanid is a panoptes and the Crypto is a Carlia sp. like has been said. Small herps are fine in zip lock bags temporarily, easier to weigh and to identify if the person handling them isnt confident with the animal in question.


----------



## timportas (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I struggle with skink identification - have edited the post to refelect the correct genus.

The monitor was restrained in the bag very briefly for identification/examination by a government employed professional herpetologist and subsequently released at the capture site.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 31, 2011)

Great pictures, love those two Cycloranas!
I wish we were able to keep them in Vic - that New Holland Frog looks amazing.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 31, 2011)

i think pic 4 is amphibolurus nobbi and not diporiphora sp nice finds btw


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

danny81 said:


> i think pic 4 is amphibolurus nobbi and not diporiphora sp nice finds btw


 
Nope its a Diporiphora


----------



## frogboy77 (Jan 31, 2011)

why did you put that monitor in a zip lock bag ?


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> why did you put that monitor in a zip lock bag ?


 
might pay to read the thread before asking questions that have already been answered


----------



## dreamkiller (Jan 31, 2011)

nice photos....


----------



## eipper (Jan 31, 2011)

the Carlia is most likely munda.....the lerista is one of two species that are both extralimital...if not range extensions around Epping Station.....what was the forelimb toe count?

Diporophora is a taxonomic mess...both bilineata and australis being carved up into more atm

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Airlie (Feb 1, 2011)

When i lived in the highlands i had one of those Varanus tristus {same size as that} for a pet, I didn't know what it was or what to feed it and i let it go because i thought it was full grown. Ive also observed them in the bush. They have short term memory, they forget your even there and go about there bussinues. Now i now what it was, thanks.


----------



## timportas (Feb 2, 2011)

eipper said:


> the Carlia is most likely munda.....the lerista is one of two species that are both extralimital...if not range extensions around Epping Station.....what was the forelimb toe count?



Unfortunately that info wasn't collected


----------



## krusty (Feb 5, 2011)

great pics,love the BHP,looks like it was a good size.


----------

